# at public places, do you walk barefoot?



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Nope. Never would do that, that's for sure uke


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Now that I'm over the phobia of people looking at my ugly feet... yeah, I'll talk my flip flops off. I don't see anything dirty about it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

..


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm a germophobe and I think I would have a heart attack if I walked barefoot in a public place. I can't even walk barefoot in my own house. I always have on my socks/shoes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I walk barefoot in and around my house. Other than that, I am always wearing at least socks.

Athlete's foot would be my only concern.
I am also afraid of walking in grass for fear of stepping in poo. uke


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> not necessarily walk but take off your shoes and place your feet on the dirty nasty floor.
> 
> ive seen people (girls mainly) that take off their flip flops (at school or work) and place their feet on the ground. is it just me or is that disugsting? i mean, womens feet should be kept clean


Yes, everyday I'm sitting in class I notice this. I don't get it. It's weird that it's usually girls, too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

The only thing I do, at school I take off my shoes. I was known for always walking around class in my socks, people often laughed and commented about it to me. I just hate wearing shoes. :stu This one girl once even very seriously informed me that I could get some very nasty disease by doing so. I laughed and thanked her for the information. :lol


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't really like being barefoot at all. That has been reaffirmed here in this dump I live in now. I wore white socks without shoes when I first moved in, and they turned brown almost immediately. I highly doubt the carpet was shampooed before I moved in, even though they deduct $70 from the deposit, claiming it's for shampooing the rug. Yuck. Now I always wear slippers/shoes at home. 

Don't like to be without socks and shoes in public unless it's hot weather and I'm wearing those cheap, comfy, canvas slip-ons that cover the feet. Don't like open-toed shoes, either. 

Don't like feet, actually, even though they're rather useful for walking/running at times and that sort of thing.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

It's not dirt I worry about, it's stepping on something sharp or jagged that concerns me. Really amazing some of the stuff you'll see on the ground. I walk barefoot a lot inside my home, but don't do it elsewhere.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

As long as the girl's feet are clean and purty lookin', I don't mind. Gives me something to look at. 

As for me? uh... I wear combat boots... so, yeah... they aren't purty.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Believe it or not, just a few minutes ago there was a middle-aged lady (an administrative assistant for one of the academic departments that are located in this building, I think) who just came in to drop off a copy job where I'm covering for work. She was barefoot! I couldn't believe it. The floors are all grungy/grimy tile in here. Plus it's about 50 degrees and raining outside. Ick. I think I saw her walking outside in rain too, sans footwear.


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

the only place i walk barefoot is my grandmas house or my boyfriends apartment. everywhere else is just icky!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Heh, I'm one of those girls. I like being barefoot. Shoes are confining! :stu


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

God no. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing sandals or flip flops in public, so you can imagine how I feel about going barefoot.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i like being barefoot. i never wear shoes in a house if i can help it. barefoot in the summer and sock-footed in the winter. in most public places, i would probably keep my shoes on. but i've been known to take them off sometimes, like while studying at the library in college, or having lunch in a park. or while sitting in a coffeeshop if i keep my feet under the table. or at the doctor's office, they always want me to take them off to be weighed, and i usually don't bother putting them back on until i'm walking out to the parking lot. i definitely don't mind the dirtiness of the floor at all.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No way. I'd be too scared I'd step on something sharp and bleed everywhere. Stepping on sharp things is another fear of mine I guess. Some people at school though take their shoes off and curl up in the chairs in the library. So I guess it's not that uncommon.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Argo said:


> It's not dirt I worry about, it's stepping on something sharp or jagged that concerns me. Really amazing some of the stuff you'll see on the ground. I walk barefoot a lot inside my home, but don't do it elsewhere.


Yes! About a block from where I live is a nature trail that goes around the lake. I am always picking up glass from broken beer bottles on the trail or at the beaches. It really isn't safe to walk barefoot anywhere. If you do make sure you have had a Tetanus shot!


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

no! not even in my home...


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

@ a water park, maybe. While studying at the library, I do. Defintely not on my lawn tho. After I had something get me, to this day (this was a couple of years ago) I have no idea what it was, I no longer walk barefoot grass or on pavement.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

rb27 said:


> Yes, everyday I'm sitting in class I notice this. I don't get it. It's weird that it's usually girls, too.


They are the "free spirits." I remember a tiny, attractive young woman from one of my classes in San Diego who didn't wear shoes the entire semester. No bra, underwear either. Oh, the fantasies!!!!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Free your feet, people! :yay


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

not in stores or in class or anything, but i used to go for walks on my street barefoot all the time. i wouldn't do it where i live now.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

When my feet hurt, i'm not a big fan of shoes and yes, I will take them off whether I'm at home or in public. As for getting my feet dirty, that's what soap and water is for :cig


----------



## Marassa (May 3, 2006)

It depends on where I am. Also, I feel conflicted because I hate germs, but I hate wearing shoes even more.


----------



## ToledoBrian (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority here. I go to this one local music store alway barefoot(in warm weather) and to the car wash. Wherever I can get away with it. Large stores and most places though I do wear shoes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No way, some of my toes are crooked, and I feel self conscious about it when I go barefoot.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't believe people do this. Disgusting.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No. No, I don't. Can't say that I ever have. 

I had to remove my original post to this thread from two years ago, because it was a grammatical capsize. That post completely overthrew the standard Queen's English and replaced it with a Tony Danza equivalent. I don't even know what I was trying to get across. Gibberish, total gibberish.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I prefer being barefoot :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ladies protect those pretty feet. walking barefoot in public makes them all icky and yucky and not sugar and spice and everything nice


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Always wear at least sandals outside the house. Never know what may be hiding in the grass.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I only go barefoot on the beach.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no, not at any public place. I'd be afraid I'd step on something sharp, a nail or a needle or something. not a good idea! :no

I did used to have a friend who would do that though...walk around barefoot in public...and even at the fair once even though it was all muddy. :um


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

In public places not really. There's way too much glass and such to step on and I don't want to leave a trail of blood everywhere from it, most places have a rule against not wearing shoes, and I always wear a very comfortable pair of hiking shoes that are difficult to take off. However I run around barefoot at my house all the time and my house sits on 80acres. Unless I'm going through the rasberry bush patch to get to the brick pile I frequently go barefoot. I also have run out to the pasture and ridden horses in to the stable barefoot. It's much easier to mount a tall horse barefoot cause you can use your feet to push off their leg where with shoes you would hurt the horse. Then they jump away from you and you end up landing flat on the ground. 

After awhile your feet get toughened up so you don't notice when you step on things. When I was younger my feet were always sliced up and bleeding from running across the gravel driveway or natural stuff in the pastures like sticks. I can sprint across gravel and not even notice it until I look down at my feet and see they are bleeding.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i wouldn't walk in this neighborhood barefoot...might catch yourself a nice little neat package of sickness. I'm always barefoot in my house, though.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

socks and shoes are such a burden when its warm out. in the summer i drive barefoot, and walk around barefoot as much as possible.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am usually always barefooted around my house. I even go out on the balcony or deck barefooted. The last time I went barefooted in public was at the municipal swimming pool I went to back home, but that was ages ago.When I was a little kid I was barefooted all summer except when I had to be in school, or when my parents drug us to the stores.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

NO WAY!

For one thing, my feet are hideous. I have a problem with most people seeing them.

For another thing, there's stuff lying around everywhere in public, like broken glass and used chewing gum. I don't want to step on it. I don't want my feet injured (especially where my feet are quite sensitive) or covered in crud. :afr 

Also, I have a lot of trouble with my feet so I have orthotics. Even if I could eliminate the above problems, I still wouldn't do it (except maybe for short periods of time in the summer) because my feet would start hurting that much faster and that much more.

I often do it at home though, I've probably done it in the car driving at least once.

That was way too long for talking about my feet. :sus


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I only do around the house sometimes. I have pets so there's no way I would go barefoot outside. Too much of a risk for stepping in yard sausage. uke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Only @ the house or at the beach.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

People do this at places other than the beach?


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

My favorite shoes are cloth ballet flats, because they're barely there and I don't have to wear socks. And I'll take them off if I'm at home (inside or outside), in the car, sitting in class, some public places (esp. if it's sunny and outdoors), etc. I haven't cut my foot or gotten an infection since I was a little girl, and it's a very nice feeling to have "free" feet.


----------

